# Interesting Analysis of Rideshare Tax Topics on Forums



## Null (Oct 6, 2015)

ITT - We have a forum discussion about an article that discusses uber drivers discussing taxes on forums (UP being one of them)....... I'm sure there's a grounded vindaloop (South Park reference) in there somewhere.

Did a search, didn't see anyone that's referenced it.

http://papers.ssrn.com/sol3/papers.cfm?abstract_id=2730893

The key points to me seem to be:


As a whole we're really confused as to what our tax obligations are (I know I am!)
Even if we're fairly confident about the what and how of our obligations, there are others who are just as confident in a conflicting position.
My guess; we'll need to wait for case law or IRS guidance before we'll ever know for sure. ha!


----------



## Stygge (Jan 9, 2016)

It's actually very simple. The issue appears to be drivers and accountants are two different species.


----------



## Null (Oct 6, 2015)

Stygge said:


> It's actually very simple. The issue appears to be drivers and accountants are two different species.


The differentiator between the species is an overly complex tax code.

We're unintentionally an Uber Arthur Andersen. =D


----------

